# Super newbie questions (really basic)



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

When their learning EVERYONE has a turn that is like pulling teeth for them. For goofy riders it's usually the frontside turn, and for regular riders it's often the backside turn. I actually found the same thing was true on ski's as well.

Couple things to keep in mind when trying to get used that that turn:

- You have to commit to making the turn. If your cruising and get half-way into the turn, then freak out and abort, your more likely to crash then if you just went for it. Not to mention that your not going to progress and will be stuck doing the falling-leaf forever.

- Lean forward. Learning forward, (so that your center of gravity is over the board, rather then behind it) is essential for making good turns. Leaning back also causes you to gain speed faster, which can cause you to get out of control really quick and abort your turns. I know it feels awkward and your body is screaming don't do it, but the more you just commit to it the smoother snowboarding is going to start feeling.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

^^ agreed, once you commit to the turn... you'll have this deep down feeling every time you hit that toe side turn it'll be all bubbly and happy inside.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you guys. By leaning forward, should I be sinking my knees down towards the mountain (slope?) I think I tried leaning forward and ended up bending my back over and it's not good?

I also have this really dumb question. So my instructor taught us how to turn our snowboard over by picking up our knees and roll over. Maybe I'm not understanding this, if I'm trying to learn toe side edge down, it doesn't really matter which way i'm facing (looking down the mountain vs looking up the mountain) shouldn't it? I mean I would start by pointing the boards nose down the slope, then just engage my toe edge to initate the turn? why do they make us start facing up the mountain??

Also, how hard do you dig into the toe edge to do the turn/stop? My instructor said I have to do it more gradually, I'm just jerking down quickly so I fall. 


And last question, I'm super uncomfortable skating, it's very very inefficient for me and I end up wasting alot of energy. I do realize this is necessary especially to get on and off the lift. I was boarding at Sierra at Tahoe, so luckily they have this magic carpet to take me up. I don't know why I'm MUCH more comfortable strapping both feet in than skating with just one foot strapped in. I tried digging my heel edge in, initiate the skate with backfoot behind my front binding. My board still skates around 

Appreciate all suggestions again!


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

fayewolf said:


> Thank you guys. By leaning forward, should I be sinking my knees down towards the mountain (slope?) I think I tried leaning forward and ended up bending my back over and it's not good?
> 
> I also have this really dumb question. So my instructor taught us how to turn our snowboard over by picking up our knees and roll over. Maybe I'm not understanding this, if I'm trying to learn toe side edge down, it doesn't really matter which way i'm facing (looking down the mountain vs looking up the mountain) shouldn't it? I mean I would start by pointing the boards nose down the slope, then just engage my toe edge to initate the turn? why do they make us start facing up the mountain??
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you!! I'm going back this weekend and will try this out. I think one of my biggest issue is lack of confidence and the fear factor. Having the fall line behind me for some reason freaks me out. I'll have to somehow get through this!!


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Snowolf: Thank you so much for taking the time to explain this to me! I also watched your videos and they are excellent!

Please forgive my ignorance, not ever been on snow ever until last friday so some of my questions can be really stupid...



1) both feet: toes up to maintain heelside traverse.
By Heelside traverse, you're meaning that my board is perpendicular to the slope, with my board across the fall line, so if my heel is dug in hard enough, I am not moving right?



2) front foot only: relax to neutral flat foot position to allow the nose to slip down the hill.
So this is to put my front foot down (heel no longer dug in the snow? I think for me to transition from the heelside traverse to moving down, I basically put my weight on my front foot and "hope that it'll go down at a manegeable speed. If I just relax my front foot, my back foot will still be heel down right? I assume this will not make my board go nose down and speed up like crazy?



3) back foot: relax to neutral so that both feet are flat as the board points down the hill flat based.
So if I'm understanding step number 2 correctly, I'll relax front foot first till the board is heading back down, and I complete this turn to make the board point down the hill by flattening my back foot? THis makes my board go really fast though (i'm talking about bunny slope, but again, to me it's kinda fast...





4) front foot only: gradually apply toe pressure and hold it to start steering the nose up out of the fall line.

So, I would just apply toe pressure on my right foot (i ride goofy), the board will start turning up hill? (nose swings uphill towards the right? 

5) back foot: gradually apply toeside pressure as the board steers across the fall line at the completion of the turn.

6) both feet: solidly pressuring the toe edge of the board to traverse across the hill.

I think I'm getting this. 

So let me ask you this, if I want to practice this, should I be doing this in those short bunny slope? i don't get to do the run many times before the run ends. Or should I go up to this 2.5mile long green run? I have no idea if this is steeper than the bunny slope i've been stuck on. Is it better to work my way down and if i fall, i can just pick up where I am, without having to hike all the way back to the top of the bunny slope? Thanks!!!

Thank you again for your patience!!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Consider wearing padded shorts, knee pads, and elbow pads. Definitely use wrist guards and a helmet. If you're all padded up then it doesn't hurt as much when you fall, so it's easier to gain confidence. As a (slightly) older guy I understand that things don't heal up as well as they did 20-30 years ago, so getting injured is no longer easy to laugh off. Once you get better and smoother you fall less, and can start shedding pads.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm definately consider a wrist pad, I forgot to mention I'm a violinist, so I absolutely cannot break my wrist.... thanks for the advice. And the knee pad... i think having it will help with peace of mind, I saw a pic of my friend who hurt her knees, they were purple and size of the grapefruit and totally freaked me out!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

fayewolf said:


> I'm definately consider a wrist pad, I forgot to mention I'm a violinist, so I absolutely cannot break my wrist.... thanks for the advice. And the knee pad... i think having it will help with peace of mind, I saw a pic of my friend who hurt her knees, they were purple and size of the grapefruit and totally freaked me out!


If you make your living with your hands then do not go boarding again without wrist protection. Wrist injuries are _the_ most common snowboarding injury.

When you're first learning to snowboard you spend a lot of time on the ground, especially knees and butt.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

fayewolf, welcome and you will become addicted as I did. I'm 43 and started last year with my kids. I did have skiing experience, but this only translated in that I knew what the edges did and how to exit the lift. 

The pads/helmet as toecutter mentioned are a god send. Beginning of season 2 for me and I still wear them ( helmet, wrist guards and butt pads) they do help with confidence and less pain. My boy just broke his wrist this Thursday, buy the wrist guards $20 cheap insurance.

I can't say if you are ready for the green run yet. BUT, it is sometimes easier to have a longer run where you can practice falling leaf more often. The very short bunny hills can be tough to get enough distance to practice the turns or speed.

You will get better hang in there and have a great time. 
Don't forget to look into your turn, or look where you want the board to go.


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

fayewolf said:


> I'm definately consider a wrist pad, I forgot to mention I'm a violinist, so I absolutely cannot break my wrist.... thanks for the advice. And the knee pad... i think having it will help with peace of mind, I saw a pic of my friend who hurt her knees, they were purple and size of the grapefruit and totally freaked me out!


my knee still hurts if i kneel on it and its been 3 weeks since my last snowboarding trip. needless to say, i got knee pads. they are very nice and padded


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Great to know!!! So I might be confused with the terminology, you mean the bunny slope I rode down wasn't a green run?? I'm going to get myself kneepads (can i wear it underneath my ski pants?) and definately wrist guards. I am an amateur violinist, I don't play professionally, but it's still bad if I break my wrist and miss rehearsals... thanks for this great piece of advice. 
Slyder, as an older rider, what were your challenges and how did you overcome it? Thanks agaiN!


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

it should fit, unless you get super bulky ones or wear really tight pants


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Challenges: balance.
This is not like skiing. It is all balance and I spent a LOT of time on my butt. IE the pads, I hurt my tail bone pretty good after the first 2 times riding. So get pads is my opinion. Learning "toeside" took me a bit, as heelside comes very easy to most riders. Take your time and try to get one skill on lock, before trying another. So if you have to heel turn all day, so what. The next time out work your toeside. I think I did falling leaf for 4 hours straight one day.
Do what is working for you and your skill level or body mechanics.

It took me 3 full days at the hill to get efficient, not great but where I couild "link" turns ( large " S " turns ).
Snowolf and snowboard addiciton are both on Youtube and have great instructional videos.

I hope this helps, there are lots of knowledgeable, helpful people on the forum.
If you want feel free to drop me a PM or email glad to help where I can.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Hahah. exacly how I feel today!! 2 days of constantly falling on my ass, my tailbone is quite bruised, but not badly when I fell on hard sand surfing. Maybe I'll try to toeside all the way down for a few hours!! It'll be my 3rd time, and I'm really hoping it will be easier!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

fayewolf said:


> Great to know!!! So I might be confused with the terminology, you mean the bunny slope I rode down wasn't a green run?? I'm going to get myself kneepads (can i wear it underneath my ski pants?) and definately wrist guards. I am an amateur violinist, I don't play professionally, but it's still bad if I break my wrist and miss rehearsals... thanks for this great piece of advice.
> Slyder, as an older rider, what were your challenges and how did you overcome it? Thanks agaiN!


LOL! Yeah, bunny slopes technically are green but maybe light green. Chartreuse? 

Please wear your knee pads underneath your pants.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hang in there, started at 44 and it only gets better. Take more lessons, perhaps private or find somebody that can show you good form, technique and help get you over anxieties/fears. 

It isn't very active but has some good info...at least I could understand it better...for us more MATURE youngsters...

Grays On Trays discussion board • Index page


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

fayewolf said:


> Thank you guys. By leaning forward, should I be sinking my knees down towards the mountain (slope?) I think I tried leaning forward and ended up bending my back over and it's not good?


Leaning forward just means getting more weight on your leading leg. You can actually practice this without moving. Just stand on your snowboard on the flats, and shift your weight so that you're 60/40 on the front leg. the point is that the snowboard will get most of its control input from the end that has most of the weight. Trying to steer with your weight on your back leg is the best way to make a snow angel.  Once you're used to the feeling of the body position while standing still, it'll be easier to initiate it while moving. And as someone already said, if you panic and shift your weight to your back leg halfway through the turn, you are far more likely to fail the turn.

BTW, I started snowboarding at 51, so don't worry about age. Worry about worrying too much. As we get older, we think about consequences more, but you can go into analysis-paralysis.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone!! I have alot to digest before I go out this weekend!! Very excited indeed!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> * Watch out for traffic, as you will be taking up a bit of a large space down the run. As you keep practicing this, your goal is to make the turns that same size and shape both heel and toe and then to slowly make your corridor narrower down to medium radius turns (about 2 grooming cats wise)*


I sometimes hold out my arm like a turn signal on runs where Im practicing something new and using a LOT of the hill. Not sure this helps alert other riders, but it sure can't hurt. Especially if they see that everytime you point out your arm you turn in that direction. It gives you a little more predicatbility and visibility for the other riders see you.

Have fun and take a pic to share :thumbsup:


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> *Try to get a few of these turns to a stop down first. Start off on the heel edge and make the complete turn to a stop, then go from toe back to heel. As soon as you can successfully do this, get up on the bigger run and work your way down. At first, go slow (between a really fast walk and a jog) and make the turns, big, wide and gentle to allow you some time to learn to feel what is going on and how the board responds to your inputs. Watch out for traffic, as you will be taking up a bit of a large space down the run. As you keep practicing this, your goal is to make the turns that same size and shape both heel and toe and then to slowly make your corridor narrower down to medium radius turns (about 2 grooming cats wise)*


Any of you run into teaching beginners where it's difficult for them to control their speed? I felt like I'm either using too much heel edge and I'm just skidding down hill or when I put weight on my front foot and relax my front foot edge , i'm freakn going down the hill FAST. (I think maybe I didn't keep my rear foot edge, i didn't know, I thought they both have to be in neutral position) 

What are some technique or tips I can do so that I'm not freakishly going down the hill at lightning speed?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

fayewolf said:


> Any of you run into teaching beginners where it's difficult for them to control their speed?


I run into beginners like that all the time. Oh, you said run into _teaching_ them. My bad.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

fayewolf said:


> Any of you run into teaching beginners where it's difficult for them to control their speed? I felt like I'm either using too much heel edge and I'm just skidding down hill or when I put weight on my front foot and relax my front foot edge , i'm freakn going down the hill FAST. (I think maybe I didn't keep my rear foot edge, i didn't know, I thought they both have to be in neutral position)
> 
> What are some technique or tips I can do so that I'm not freakishly going down the hill at lightning speed?


I think that once you learn to start linking your turns you will be able to go down the hill at a more constant controlled speed. The wider the linked turns the slower you will traverse the hill. The shallower the linked turns the faster you will go. 

Nothing wrong with skidding to slow your speed or stop. I still at times skid to bleed of speed mostly coming into traffic on some of the beginner, more crowded area of our resort.
If I'm on a more advanced run and I get out of rhythm or unstable or spooked, I sometimes skid to a stop to regain my composure before proceeding down the hill.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

fayewolf said:


> Any of you run into teaching beginners where it's difficult for them to control their speed? I felt like I'm either using too much heel edge and I'm just skidding down hill or when I put weight on my front foot and relax my front foot edge , i'm freakn going down the hill FAST. (I think maybe I didn't keep my rear foot edge, i didn't know, I thought they both have to be in neutral position)
> 
> What are some technique or tips I can do so that I'm not freakishly going down the hill at lightning speed?


Turning is speed control, so if you find that youre going downhill too fast, try to turn a bit quicker. you shouldnt wait till your hauling butt to make your turns.

The more turns you make, the slower youll go. Also, Wider turns will slow you down because youre facing across the fall line instead of more down hill


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

fayewolf said:


> Wow, thanks everyone!! I have alot to digest before I go out this weekend!! Very excited indeed!


You got really good advice already...Don't worry about age, if you're fit it's not a problem. I started at 39...I'm 45 now. Just avoid getting hurt..

Few tips:
Snow makes a lot of difference. on a foot of powder your board will be much easier to manouver with little effort, and if you fall it won't hurt. especially with crash pads, and helmet wich I always wear.

Snowboarding is like riding a bicicle. You need a little speed an momentum to do a turn, or as with a bicicle, you will fall inside the turn itself if you go too slow. 

If you have to ride on hardpack, wait until 11 or so, and try to stay in the sun, the snow will be more forgiving. DOn't ride on an icy day.

Buy protections BEFORE you get hurt. Helmet, crashpads and I added gloves-level-super-pipe-pro.html, they have a wristguard inside. Great gloves.

Other than that for me was just practice. I used the same basic (Ride Control) board for 5 years. I got an excellent one for this season ( arbor A-Frame). Wait until you can appreciate gear! Having a basic board you don't have to worry about is great when you learn.

DOn't over do, and try to ride well, with a good posture and control, plan what you want to do and do it, instead of reacting to the slope.


Have fun! And ride a lot.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

That was very good advice! Exactly what my instructor said. I think because I was scared, I would want to do everything slowly, but without the speed, it makes my turns harder, and he used the same biking analogy. I think I do have to get over the fear! I did get myself some knee pads, crash pads, I tried the wrist guard, but it feels so hard I think if I fell and accidentally put my wrist out, it'd gonna hurt worse than without? I'm getting a helmet soon, saw some kid size one (I have a ridiculously small head)

I dont quite understand snow condition at all. How can I tell if it's going to be powdery or icy?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

fayewolf said:


> I dont quite understand snow condition at all. How can I tell if it's going to be powdery or icy?


Usually the website of the ski area has a snow report. For example:

Mt. Bachelor Ski Resort - Current Conditions


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

fayewolf said:


> That was very good advice! Exactly what my instructor said. I think because I was scared, I would want to do everything slowly, but without the speed, it makes my turns harder, and he used the same biking analogy. I think I do have to get over the fear! I did get myself some knee pads, crash pads, I tried the wrist guard, but it feels so hard I think if I fell and accidentally put my wrist out, it'd gonna hurt worse than without? I'm getting a helmet soon, saw some kid size one (I have a ridiculously small head)
> 
> I dont quite understand snow condition at all. How can I tell if it's going to be powdery or icy?


If it snowed the night before...or it is snowing....it's good. if not it's going to be icy in the morning. Start riding later...around 12 and stay in the sun.

The gloves I posted have guards inside....and no, you're not falling on concrete anyway...takes a bit to break a bone..

Helmet always.


----------

